
This tool helps to identify clickbaits right inside Facebook using deep learning - irahulkapoor
https://github.com/rahulkapoor90/This-is-Clickbait
======
irahulkapoor
People continually fall for clickbait and as Wired in it's article mentioned
Whether you think clickbait is on the rise, obscurant and self-negating, not
such a big deal, or the root of all evil, one thing is clear about it: It’s
increasingly hard to pin down.

A lot of editors use clickbait in an effort to manipulate you or grab your
attention. The difference with clickbait is you’re often aware of this
manipulation, and yet helpless to resist it. It’s at once obvious in its bait-
iness, and somehow still effective bait.

But with this small chrome extension using deep learning one can easily
identify whether an article is clickbait or not on Facebook.

